# Brown Coyote 3-13-2011



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Got this nice Brown Male Yesterday


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice animal! Congrates


Jon


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

You got any other pics of it. Any close ups of the face?


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> You got any other pics of it. Any close ups of the face?


Just this one and yeah I got it with the car. Its at the taxidermist right now. No damage to the the car or the Yote (Busted head, jaw, and one of the back legs).


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I see your from Davison was it hit around there. I drive thru Davison on my way to work and see quite a few coyotes alive and dead along i-69. Last week one got wound up in a semis tires and if it wasn't rubbed prior to the semi it sure was afterwards.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

There are alot around the area and I mean alot, but got this one with the car alittle further south


----------



## houghtonlakehero (Dec 22, 2010)

Almost looks like a German Sheppard from the picture. Never knew there were that many coyotes in the Davison area. Guess when i get out of the Navy i will have to look my buddy Scott up in Davison and try to find some to shoot....


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

houghtonlakehero said:


> Almost looks like a German Sheppard from the picture. Never knew there were that many coyotes in the Davison area. Guess when i get out of the Navy i will have to look my buddy Scott up in Davison and try to find some to shoot....


No its Yote, but please do look your buddy up. They are everywhere and you wont have to look very hard for them. More people need to hunt and Trap them cause they are getting out of hand. Really starting to see the decline in Turkeys and other animals due to them and every year there are more and more.


----------



## craiglambourn (Mar 13, 2009)

I hunt right on the border between division and lapsed. There are a ton of yotes around the area. I shot 2 this year and missed 4(new rifle and no pratice). During bow season I watched 6 yotes chasing 2 little bucks across the field. I have never seen a brown one like that, but I did shoot a blond colored one and called a black one last year. Let me know if you need someone to call for you.


----------

